# Best Quote Thread



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Here's a few good ones that apply for deer hunting and habitat work-



"We don't prepare to fail, we fail to prepare."
Paraphrase of Ben Franklin quote "By failing to prepare, you are preparing to fail."



“Ethical behavior is doing the right thing when no one else is watching- even when doing the wrong thing is legal.”
Aldo Leopold



"One does not hunt in order to kill; on the contrary, one kills in order to have hunted...If one were to present the sportsman with the death of the animal as a gift he would refuse it. What he is after is having to win it, to conquer the surly brute through his own effort and skill with all the extras that this carries with it: the immersion in the countryside, the healthfulness of the exercise, the distraction from his job."
Jose Ortega y Gasset



“A conservationist is one who is humbly aware that with each stroke [of the axe] he is writing his signature on the face of the land.”
Aldo Leopold



“A hunt based only on the trophies taken falls far short of what the ultimate goal should be.”
Fred Bear



“One of the penalties of an ecological education is that one lives alone in a world of wounds. Much of the damage inflicted on land is quite invisible to laymen. An ecologist must either harden his shell and make believe that the consequences of science are none of his business, or he must be the doctor who sees the marks of death in a community that believes itself well and does not want to be told otherwise.”
Aldo Leopold



_"_In a civilized and cultivated country, wild animals only continue to exist at all when preserved by sportsmen.”
Theodore Roosevelt


"Many men fish all their lives without ever realizing that it is not the fish they are after."
Quote wrongly attributed to Thoreau. It's a paraphrase of Thoreau's work.

"If you are not working to protect hunting, then you are working to destroy it"
Fred Bear



"A peculiar virtue in wildlife ethics is that the hunter ordinarily has no gallery to applaud or disapprove of his conduct. Whatever his acts, they are dictated by his own conscience, rather than by a mob of onlookers. It is difficult to exaggerate the importance of this fact."
Aldo Leopold



"When you get in the endzone, act like you've been there before."
Bear Bryant

"The history of the bow and arrow is the history of mankind."
Fred Bear



"You better shoot that buck before someone else does."
My dad, grandpa's, uncles and all the older men at camp whom have since passed on


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

"If it flies it dies......and if it just sits there it dies too!"
---
"Dead hens don't lay eggs."
----
While up at our deer camp in spring, my buddy and I were looking at some fawns out the window and he says to me, "Yeah - gonna shoot the spots off those things come fall!" (it was a joke)


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Winston Churchill was the quote maker ever. 


"There's a terrible lot of lies going around the world and the worst of it is half of them are true".


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

The greatest moral failing is to condemn something as a moral failing: no vice is worse than being judgmental.
Julian Baggini


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

"If you don't stand for something you will fall for anything."
Peter Marshall


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Choose a job you love and you'll never have to work a day in your life.


----------



## Pascal (Jan 7, 2016)

" I don't take pictures of live deer, I take pictures of dead ones"


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

rules are meant for the obedience of the fool, and the guidance of the wise.


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

There are those who are athletes........ And those who are athletic supporters.



.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

*"On a day as cold as this you can remember duck shooting in the blind, hearing their wings go whichy-chu-chu-chu in the dark before the daylight. That is the first thing I remember of ducks; the whistley, silk-tearing sound the fast wingbeats make; just as what you remember first of geese is how slow they seem to go when they are traveling, and yet they are moving so fast that the first one you killed was two behind the one you shot at, and all that night you kept waking up and remembering how he folded up and fell." 
--Ernest Hemingway*

Steve


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Here are some quotes I saved from last year on here. This seems a fitting thread to share them:



.480;4916166 said:


> Keep pushing qdm, apr's, obamacare etc... .And kiss America goodbye.





glen sible;4918335 said:


> a-Did they have a joint meeting for discussion? Probably, but I don't know. However I do know who voted on the motion to establish the 66%.
> 
> 
> b-You wouldn't be profiling, would you?:evil:
> ...





rodmen;5000476 said:


> That's what I was saying go ahead eat those big girls most of those big ones are females let I'm go keep the smaller ones to eat o ya. Where you catch 15in perch





23skidoo;5046932 said:


> Compromise could get drunk for free all the sudden





Scout 2;5061411 said:


> See that is your problem you are so old you are losing it:lol: I heard they have some old folks homes down you way that love graphs and charts. Maybe bring a few up this way and put in the ares that were clear cut a few years ago in the new tree growth so the deer may find it as they don't seem to like it. We can then call it BIO CARE





buckless yooper;5318225 said:


> I think it is sad that a older hunter that maybe his last hunt is told what he has to shoot, due to what I call the selfish hunters regulate, a spike(if that is what someone wants to shoot) has the least impact on the herd other then getting bigger horns(for the selfish hunter)






wintrrun;5333305 said:


> Let's see....
> 
> Surely could not have anything to do with the people doing the harvesting.
> 
> ...





red wolf;5336355 said:


> Early doe season and youth hunt is a for of firearms.
> 
> Deer are going to start reacting this way pre bow season.





Rut-N-Strut;5376562 said:


> Govt. money to enhance your deer hunting property.
> 
> TL explained it to me back when he charged only $300.00 for 80 acres.
> 
> ...





beetlebomb;5377910 said:


> I do know deer get bigger as they grow older, I guess the horns don’t necessarily.
> 
> What I’m wondering is, would the other four deer look like (disregarding the horns) that second one from the right if they had lived to his age?





glen sible;5414683 said:


> And in what way is the general fund appropriation cut the DNR's doing? The DNR will (unlike the state legislature) work with the bottom line dollars that remain after the pols in Lansing divert funds for other spending. I believe that you are attacking the wrong group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Uncle roger everytime you show him a picture of a big buck.

" If I ever shot a buck like that id mount it, then I would take it to the taxidermy."


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Here are some quotes I saved from last year on here. This seems a fitting thread to share them:



You forgot one..



farmlegend said:


> *Because the crack head jizz toilet and her 9 bastards represent 10 potential democrat votes. Bottom line.*


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Rut-N-Strut said:


> You forgot one..


Wow! Especially Farm legend. Classic!


----------



## twiliter (Jan 9, 2009)

Our favorite chant at work:
We the Unwilling 
Led by the Unknowing 
Are asked to do the Impossible 
For the Ungrateful


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

There's a group of us that go on a guy's trip every summer golfing. Two of the older guys in the group have known each other for 45 years and are just like the "odd couple". They feed off each other and live to annoy one another every minute of every day. Hilarious to just sit back and watch. Anyway, there's a lot of drinking involved. In the mornings, Jim always says to Ken, "you look like you've been shot and and missed, sh** at and hit!".


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

This is tough! I love quotes, especially curmudgeony ones, so to choose even a few is hard. 
This one though has stuck with me over 50 years. I saw it in the Detroit Free Press and it really does need the accompanying black ink picture of an upper class Victorian Era mother sitting next to, and leaning over an obviously sobbing young girl to make it totally effective.

“Never tell a lie, because if you ever really need to, they will believe you”.


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

hold my beer and watch this.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

"Think you are too small to make a difference? Try sleeping with a mosquito in the room." Author Unk.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Fish and visitors stink after three days. Ben Franklin Shrubby


----------



## Carp 1 (Oct 19, 2009)

One of my favorites....

"It's better to be thought a fool than to open ones mouth and remove all doubt"

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

America use to have steve jobs johnny cash and bob hope now we have no jobs no cash and no hope


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

"I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotamy ".
My buddy


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

After several beers I watched my friend step out the back door, trip on a rock and crash into the lawn. I asked, you OK?
He replied - "MAN, THERES ALOT OF GRAVITY OUT HERE".


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

If brains were gasoline, you wouldnt run a piss ant's gocart two laps around a Cheerio.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Recent one I heard:

Remember when there were good Auto jobs in Flint and you couldn't drink the water in Mexico.


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day.
Teach a man to fish and he'll sit in a boat and drink beer all day.



If it's got tits,gears or wheels your gonna have problems.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Brian W. said:


> "I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotamy ".
> My buddy


"I've taken more out of alcohol than it's taken out of me".
Winston Churchill


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

"If a suit only cost a penny, I couldn't afford the armholes in the vest".- Gramps
"When I was a kid, we were so poor we got CARE packages from Korea". - Dad


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

"If his brains were lard, he couldn't grease a very big skillet".
"He moves slower than steam rising off of a cold turd..."
"Chicken poo doesn't heal chapped lips much, but it sure keeps ya from licking 'em".
"Du hast ein Brett vor dem Kopf".....


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Buckbaker said:


> A doctor at the CDC told me this one.
> If it's wet and not yours...don't touch it.


"Wrap that rascell"


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

rollin stone said:


> Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day.
> Teach a man to fish and he'll sit in a boat and drink beer all day.
> 
> 
> ...


Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day.
Teach a man to fish and he'll steal your rod and tackle.


----------



## JJones (Aug 19, 2013)

When you assume, you make an ASS out of U and ME.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

You can do a hundred things right and one thing wrong and the one thing you did wrong is what people will remember.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

He who smelt it dealt it


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

2nd place is just the first place loser 

~ Dale Earnhardt


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Beans, beans the magical fruit
The more you eat, the more you toot
The more you toot, the better you feel
So eat your beans at every meal

~ Grandpa


----------



## JJones (Aug 19, 2013)

cscott711 said:


> 2nd place is the first loser


If you're not the lead dog, the view never changes.


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

hey itchin and scratchin, now wait a minute, i am a POLLOCK!

just kiddin, i'm crackin up!


----------



## Pascal (Jan 7, 2016)

"That's a joke son. You're built too low.
The fast ones go over your head. You got a hole in your glove. I keep pitchin' 'em and you keep missin' them. You gotta keep your eye on the ball. Eye ball. I almost had a gag son. Joke that is" Fog horn Leg horn


----------



## buckman66 (Nov 3, 2004)

Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

"I'm so stupid I outsmarted myself" Maxwell Clinger


----------



## Carp 1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Life is like a box of Chocolates... you never know what your going to get. 

Forest Gump's mama


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Carp 1 said:


> Life is like a box of Chocolates... you never know what your going to get.
> 
> Forest Gump's mama


.................or, "Ya gotta buy the whole box just to get 1 piece."

Steve


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Your so slow you gotta tie a kerosene rag around your ankles so the ants dont climb up and eat your candy a$$


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

A friend in college quoting to me his uncles words, whom he claimed to be a very wise man:

"A real man washes his hands BEFORE he takes a piss"

I believe that he was...


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Pascal said:


> "That's a joke son. You're built too low.
> The fast ones go over your head. You got a hole in your glove. I keep pitchin' 'em and you keep missin' them. You gotta keep your eye on the ball. Eye ball. I almost had a gag son. Joke that is" Fog horn Leg horn[/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

President Carters (my signature below)


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Some of the best ever are on this link.
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/bushisms/2009/01/ws_greatest_hits.html


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

It amazes me as a grown man that you would let someone you dislike, rent so much space in your head.

-WIntrrun


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

_" I have been staring at this screen for so long that my eyes are crossing.......... and my "T's" are dotting" ._
Joe Archer 01/19/16 
<----<<<


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

That boys so dumb he couldn't poor piss out of a boot if the instructions were written on the bottom.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

You couldn't hit a bull in the ass with a scoop shovel even if I held the tail up for ya.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

One of my favorites.

"Reality is the leading cause of stress....for those in touch with it".


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

_*“You will have many opportunities*_
* to keep your mouth shut.*
_* You should take advantage*_
_* of every one of them.”*_
* —Thomas Edison—*


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

The difference between CHAMP and CHUMP is YOU!!!!! - My high school Phys. Ed. Teacher.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

farmlegend said:


> _*“You will have many opportunities*_
> * to keep your mouth shut.*
> _* You should take advantage
> of every one of them.”*_
> * —Thomas Edison—*












Steve


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

*“The true test of a man’s character is what he does when no one is watching.”*

― John Wooden


----------



## UplandJunkie (Feb 4, 2013)

My friends dad used to always tell us when we were growing up, "If you're gonna be dumb, You better be tough".


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

UplandJunkie said:


> My friends dad used to always tell us when we were growing up, "If you're gonna be dumb, You better be tough".


My dad always told me:
"Wish in one hand, $h!t in the other, and see which one fills up first."


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

"You're nuttier than a squirrel turd"


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Go to bar ask 10 girls to go home with you..And hope the first couple says yes because your pretty sober still...Thats what my dad thought me..lol.....now I have hpv....lmfao


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

"Ignorance is a powerful tool if applied at the right time, even usually surpassing knowledge."

Michigan Madman E.J. POTTER


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Doug Karch on 97.1 said that when he was a kid his Dad used to say to him "when are you gonna stop being a liability and start being an asset?"


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

My Dad, "I'll jerk you bald headed boy."

" I'll knock you in to next week."


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt. ~ Mark Twain


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

**** rolls down hill...


----------



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

When you assume you make an ass out of u and me lol


----------



## Carp 1 (Oct 19, 2009)

You only have to work half days, you can pick which 12 hours that is. 

My boss


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

" Beat him like a rented mule"


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Carp 1 said:


> You only have to work half days, you can pick which 12 hours that is.
> 
> My boss


A customer used to tell me:

"There are 24 hours in a day, if that isn't enough, please feel free to work the nights too!"


----------



## Carp 1 (Oct 19, 2009)

After reading the great poaching debate, here's one that came to mind from probably the world's famous big game hunter.

"I hope you can hewp me mister game warden. I've been towd I can shoot wabbits, mongooses, pigeons, dirty skunks and ducks. Can you teww me what season it weawwy is??!!" --- Elmer J Fudd


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

jr28schalm said:


> Go to bar ask 10 girls to go home with you..And hope the first couple says yes because your pretty sober still...Thats what my dad thought me..lol.....now I have hpv....lmfao



A variation on that...

"Go to the bar and ask 10 girls to dance, during the first song ask them if they want to screw. 7 times your going to get slapped." - The Big Whopper


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Not a quote but I think most will like it. It’s from one of Jack London’s stories and may not be quite accurate as it comes from a LONG time ago in my memory.

Judge: “Why did you kill him?
Sam: “Cuz he deserved killin'”.
Judge: “Are you sure”?


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

"You just shot an unarmed man",

Well he should've of been armed"!

Clint Eastwood from the movie "The Unforgiving."


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

"You only live once, but you can be ugly forever!"


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

sniper said:


> "You just shot an unarmed man",
> 
> Well he should've of been armed"!
> 
> Clint Eastwood from the movie "The Unforgiving."


My favorite scene in a movie.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

sniper said:


> "You just shot an unarmed man",
> 
> Well he should've of been armed"!
> 
> Clint Eastwood from the movie "The Unforgiving."


That cracks me up! And somebody else quoted it?
We're sick bast*tards.


----------



## oakface (Jan 26, 2016)

beware of the old man in a profession where men die young.


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

rules are meant for the obedience of the fool and the guidance of the wiseman.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

"I bought my son a BB gun for Christmas, he bought me a T shirt with a bull's-eye on it!"

Rodney Dangerfield....


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

"Here's 5 bucks, now don't spend it"!
My Dad.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

This one has probably been mentioned.
"You can't fix stupid"


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Nuke 'em 'til they glow, then shoot them in the dark.



-Author Unknown (It was on the wall of the plant that I worked at during the 1st War in Iraq....(damn, I'm old!)


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey you woodchucks, quit chuckin my wood.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

"...in this world there are two kinds of people my friend; Those with loaded guns, and those who dig."
Blondie to Tuco

"...buzzards gotta eat, same as the worms."
Josie Wales, as he spits a stream of tobacco onto the forehead of a guy he refuses to bury.

"We all got it coming kid."
Will Munny to the Schofield Kid

I came up with one of my own while standing in a lab meeting in northern IL in 1989. A guy was going on and on about the profound meaning of an experiment with a negative result. Being a hunter I pointed to the window and said:

*"Just because you look out the window and don't see a goose, doesn't mean you're not in the flyway."*

Garnered a triple negative but made my point. This observation was widely cited by others over the years whenever someone made much ado about not seeing something.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Never make the same mistake twice


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

"The unexamined life is not worth living."

Socrates


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Clint Eastwood ~ ''Dying Aint' Much of A Livin', Boy''. 

Clint Eastwood ~ "You're going to look awfully silly with than knife sticking up your ass."

Clint Eastwood ~ "Get off my lawn."


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If you're fifteen minutes early, you are on time. If you are one minute late, you are f'n late


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

sometimes the thoughts in my head get so bored they go for a stroll through my mouth. this is rarely a good thing.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Elmer Keith on big bullets..."They let a lot of air in and a lot of blood out".
Elmer Keith on one shot kills..."I prefer to do all my hunting before the shot."


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

“The realization that you can't predict the future -- and mold it -- could only come as a shock to an academic.” 
― David Harsanyi

“My favourite definition of an intellectual: 'Someone who has been educated beyond his/her intelligence.
― Arthur C. Clarke, 

“The man was such an intellectual he was of almost no use.” 
― Georg Christoph Lichtenberg


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

"Rule #1: Don't be dumb!"
Me.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

One cannot legislate the maniacs off the street... these maniacs can only be shut down by an armed citizenry. Indeed bad things can happen in nations where the citizenry is armed, but not as bad as those which seem to be threatening our disarmed citizenry in this country at this time.

Owning a handgun doesn't make you armed any more than owning a guitar makes you a musician.

Remember the first rule of gunfighting... "have a gun."

The police cannot protect the citizen at this stage of our development, and they cannot even protect themselves in many cases. It is up to the private citizen to protect himself and his family, and this is not only acceptable, but mandatory.

The will to survive is not as important as the will to prevail... the answer to criminal aggression is retaliation.

We continue to be exasperated by the view, apparently gaining momentum in certain circles, that armed robbery is okay as long as nobody gets hurt! The proper solution to armed robbery is a dead robber, on the scene.“The 1911 remains popular because it’s an efficient tool. In more than 30 years of experience, I’ve met more competent, serious gunmen who carry 1911’s than those who pack any other handgun. They are professionals – policemen, government agents and others who carry handguns daily because the know their live may depend on it…Me? I’ve carried a 1911 every single day for the past 20 years. It’s a very comforting gun to have at your hip. It offers a good, consistent single-action trigger pull and is wonderfully dependable. Because the 1911 is basically a defensive handgun, I’m not concerned about tight groups. I don’t bother with expanding hollowpoints that could cause feeding problems. For absolute reliability, I shoot only high-quality ball ammunition. That big .45 slug doesn’t have to expand to be effective.” From Guns and Ammo, September, 2001.

More:
"The handgun would not be my choice of weapon if I knew I was going to a fight. I’d choose a rifle, a shotgun, an RPG or an atomic bomb instead."

"The two most important rules in a gunfight are: always cheat and always win."

"Every time I teach a class, I discover I don’t know something."

"Don’t forget, incoming fire has the right of way."

"Make (your attacker) advance through a wall of bullets. I may get killed with my own gun, but he’s gonna have to beat me to death with it, ‘cause it’s going to be empty."

"If you’re not shootin’, you should be loadin’. If you’re not loadin’, you should be movin’. If you’re not movin’, someone’s gonna cut your head off and put it on a stick."

"When you reload (in low light encounters), don’t put your flashlight in your back pocket. If you light yourself up, you’ll look like an angel or the tooth fairy - and you’re gonna be one of ‘em pretty soon."

"Do something. It may be wrong, but do something."

"Nothing adds a little class to a sniper course like a babe in a ghille suit."

"Shoot what’s available, as long as it’s available, until something else becomes available."

"If you carry a gun, people will call you paranoid. That’s ridiculous. If I have a gun, what in the hell do I have to be paranoid about?"

"Don’t shoot fast, shoot good."

"You can say ‘stop’ or ‘alto’ or use any other word you think will work, but I’ve found that a large bore muzzle pointed at someone’s head is pretty much the universal language."

"You have the rest of your life to solve your problems. How long you live depends on how well you do it."

"You cannot save the planet. You may be able to save yourself and your family."

Pick up a rifle and you change instantly from a subject to a citizen

Hit them hard, hit them fast and hit them often


Great quotes from jeff cooper and Clint Smith


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

When seconds count, and your life is in immediate danger, the police are only minutes away.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

“Immerse yourself in the outdoor experience. It will cleanse your soul and make your a better person.”

Papa Bear


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Learn from other peoples mistakes. You'll never live long enough to make them all yourself.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Mark Twain:
"The holy passion of Friendship is of so sweet and steady and loyal and enduring a nature that it will last through a whole lifetime , if not asked to lend money".


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

*" If I had known I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself"
George Burns*


----------



## bjacques19 (Dec 31, 2010)

if you cant laugh at yourself, someone else will


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

He/She went shopping at the Crazy Store and bought it all.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

brushbuster said:


> "Keep crying and I"ll give you something to cry about"


Gives me goosebumps hearing that one again.


----------



## hunting with chuba (Feb 9, 2002)

The key to carrying on is not to get carried away


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

My mother had a great deal of trouble with me, but I think she enjoyed it.
-Mark Twain

All you need in this life is ignorance and confidence, and then success is sure.
-Mark Twain


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

If wishes were horses, we'd all ride.


----------



## Flyooper (Aug 22, 2014)

Any port in a storm
When in doubt set the hook.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Shut! The! Front! Door! 
<----<<<


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

PJ's Lager House Detroit Michigan..


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you 18?


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

"No good deed goes unpunished".

My sister had a sweatshirt made with that on it for my birthday one year as that is one of my favorites.


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

confuscius say, butcher who back into meat grinder get behind in his work.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

"Don't live your life worrying about things you can't control."


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

One who stands on toilet is high on pot


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

A lion wont cheat on his wife but a tiger woods


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

"Watch your pennies and your dollars will take care of themselves".


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

"The palest ink is stronger than the strongest memory".


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Joe Archer said:


> Shut! The! Front! Door!
> <----<<<


Reminds me of......

Back! The! Truck! Up!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

A peculiar virtue in wildlife ethics is that the hunter ordinarily has no gallery to applaud or disapprove of his conduct. Whatever his acts, they are dictated by his own conscience, rather than by a mob of onlookers. It is difficult to exaggerate the importance of this fact.
*Aldo Leopold*, _A Sand County Almanac_


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

There is a passion for hunting something deeply implanted in the human breast. *Charles Dickens (1812 - 1870)*


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Hunting has opened the earth to me and let me sense the rhythms and hierarchies of nature. *Charles Fergus*


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I kill when I hunt and do not apologize for that, although I reserve the right to think about its implications. I also hunt without killing- whether by accident or design-and I do not apologize for that either. There is room in longbow (or selfbow, or recurve bow ....my addition ) country for a spectrum of tastes and attitudes, and that is as it should be. *E. Donnall Thomas, Jr.*


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

The emotions that good hunters need to cultivate are love and service more than courage. The sentiments of the hunt then become translated into art. *James Swan*, _In Defense of Hunting_


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Keep close to Nature's heart... and break clear away, once in awhile, and climb a mountain or spend a week in the woods. Wash your spirit clean. None of Nature's landscapes are ugly so long as they are wild. *John Muir (1838 - 1914)*, _Our National Parks, 1901_


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

In a civilized and cultivated country, wild animals only continue to exist at all when preserved by sportsmen. *Theodore Roosevelt (1858 - 1919)*


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

its time for a change- start with your socks.


----------



## hear fishie fishie (Feb 26, 2015)

U should have been here yesterday they were really biting!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

"If it bleeds, we can kill it"...


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

The object of war is not to die for your country but to make the other bastard die for his. 
George S. Patton


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

LabtechLewis said:


> "If it bleeds, we can kill it"...


Aka Dutch Shaffer (Arnold S) from the movie Predator!....


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't been on here to much lately but, boried and I just went and read all 19 pages and I didn't notice this one quote i am shocked was not in there. Did this place turn into 100% APR and QDM guys? I am not saying i didn't overlook it and I am not going back thru to make sure.

"The trophy is in the eye of the beholder"


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

"This **** is played out."


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Dumbthreads.com


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

One of my favorites but not heard nearly enough-"A silent Walt is a good Walt"


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

How can you trust someone who bleeds that much every month and doesn't die?


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

My **** dog is so fast he beat the **** to the tree


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

My take home pay won't take me home.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

The Lockless Door by Robert Frost

It went many years,
But at last came a knock,
And I thought of the door
With no lock to lock.

I blew out the light,
I tip-toed the floor,
And raised both hands
In prayer to the door.

But the knock came again.
My window was wide;
I climbed on the sill
And descended outside.

Back over the sill
I bade a 'Come in'
To whatever the knock
At the door may have been.

So at a knock
I emptied my cage
To hide in the world
And alter with age.


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

mbrewer said:


> The Lockless Door by Robert Frost
> 
> It went many years,
> But at last came a knock,
> ...



I love it! Poetry is quotes on steroids! Hope there are more!
When I’m up hunting I never miss NPR and Garrison Keillor’s “The Writer’s Almanac”.
Before like 50 years old, poetry was a mystery to me but when I finally got old enough it started to go in just like a good song, but there is much more to it than most songs. Not to say a song can’t have a poetic effect.
My all time favorite poetic song is the Grateful Dead's "Ripple".


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Too soon old, too late smart.
Gordon Livingston


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

"I'm too drunk to taste this chicken" - Walt


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Gun control means using both hands


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

This one has been stuck in my head for like the past 50 years, the old Reader's Digest could do that to you. However, I have corrupted it just for this forum.



If of thy mortal goods thou art bereft,

and from thy slender store two loaves

alone to thee are left,

sell one and with the dole

buy a hunting bow to feed thy soul.

Saadi (1184-?1283), Persian poet


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

"God created men,Sam Colt made them equal"


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Never make fun of someone if they mispronounce a word. It means they learned it by reading.

Author unknown


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

Florence King, sorta the female equivalent of Mark Twain. I say sorta because she is smarter. Read her book "Lump it or Leave it. Reading more of her books is on my bucket list. 

"The proliferation of support groups suggests to me that too many Americans are growing up in homes that do not contain a grandmother. A home without a grandmother is like an egg without salt and Helpists know it. They have jumped into the void left by the disappearance of morbid old ladies from the bosom of the American family".


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

Gun control means.......... Hitting what you are aiming at.......


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

“The American Republic will endure until the day Congress discovers that it can bribe the public with their own money.”- Alexis de Tocqueville (1805 - 1859)

“Remember there is only poverty and misery in idleness and dreams – but in work there is self-respect and independence.” - Plenty Coups, chief of the Mountain Crows (1848 – 1932)

America has a profit and loss system – the possibility of profit is an incentive for risk, the possibility of loss is an incentive for prudence in the pursuit of profit.

Milton Friedman


Toward August or September, any man who has once been in the woods will begin to feel stirring within him a restless craving for the forest- an intense desire to escape from civilization, a yearning to kick off his boots, and with them all the restraints, social and material, of ordinary life, and to revel once again in the luxury of moccasins, loose garments, absolute freedom of mind and body, and a completely escape from all the petty moral bondages and physical bandages of society.

The Earl of Dunraven,
Canadian Nights, 1914

A hunter is not a man who kills animals but, a man who holds immense knowledge, loves, respects and takes great steps in the preservation of the creatures he harvests. He is loyal, grateful, responsible and ethical in every aspect of his chase. He is who I strive every day to be.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

"Truth is like Poetry, and everyone hates Poetry."


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

thetreestandguy said:


> “The American Republic will endure until the day Congress discovers that it can bribe the public with their own money.”- Alexis de Tocqueville (1805 - 1859)
> 
> “Remember there is only poverty and misery in idleness and dreams – but in work there is self-respect and independence.” - Plenty Coups, chief of the Mountain Crows (1848 – 1932)
> 
> ...



Good stuff! Especially the Earl of Dunraven. Now that's pure poetry!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

There he is!!!!!
<----<<<


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

This one came to me out of nowhere. As far as I know I've never seen or heard it before. 

"My brain has a mind of it's own"


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

beetlebomb said:


> This one came to me out of nowhere. As far as I know I've never seen or heard it before.
> 
> "My brain has a mind of it's own"


Kinda like ... "I'm trying to think but nothin happens" - Three Stooges
<----<<<


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

It Depends upon what the meaning of the word is is
- William Jefferson Clinton


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

I've heard..... *"The deer are where they find you".*

Not too deep, but a bit of truth there.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

This will cover it...


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

"We trained hard, but it seemed that every time we were beginning to form up into teams we would be reorganized. Presumably the plans for our employment were being changed. I was to learn later in life that, perhaps because we are so good at organizing, we tend as a nation to meet any new situation by reorganizing; and a wonderful method it can be for creating the illusion of progress while producing confusion, inefficiency and demoralization."
- Charleton Ogburn, Jr., January 1957


Usually misattributed to Petronius
See Brown, David S. "Petronius or Ogburn?", Public Administration Review, Vol. 38, No. 3 (May - Jun., 1978), p. 296
Referenced on 16 May 2016 from: https://en.m.wikiquote.org/wiki/Charlton_Ogburn


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

"Help me Jesus! Help me Jewish God! Help me Allah! AAAAAHHH! Help me Tom Cruise! Tom Cruise, use your witchcraft on me to get the fire off me!"
- Ricky Bobby: [running around on the track in his underwear]


Cal Naughton, Jr.: "I like to picture Jesus in a Tuxedo T-shirt because it says, like, 'I wanna be formal...'"
Ricky: "Right."
Cal: "'...but I'm here to party too.' 'Cause I like to party, so I like my Jesus to party."

from, Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Some trout fishing movie favorites:

A River Runs Through It* -

[Norman MacLean] _"The Burns family ran a general store in a one store town and still managed to do badly. They were Methodists, a denomination my father always referred to as Baptists who could read."_


*The film, _A River Runs Through It_, has a lot of good lines:

[narrating] _In our family, there was no clear line between religion and fly fishing. We all love to not care all the time and never do anything. We lived at the junction of great trout rivers in Missoula, Montana where Indians still appeared out of the wilderness to walk the honky tonks and brothels of Front Street._

[narrating] _My father was very sure about certain matters pertaining to the universe. To him, all good things - trout as well as eternal salvation - came by grace; and grace comes by art; and art does not come easy._

_The world is full of bastards, the number increasing rapidly the further one gets from Missoula, Montana._

My candle burns at both ends;
It will not last the night;
But ah, my foes, and oh, my friends—
It gives a lovely light!

- By Edna St. Vincent Millay

[narrating] _Like many fly fishermen in western Montana where the summer days are almost Arctic in length, I often do not start fishing until the cool of the evening. Then in the Arctic half-light of the canyon, all existence fades to a being with my soul and memories and the sounds of the Big Blackfoot River and a four-count rhythm and the hope that a fish will rise. Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it. The river was cut by the world's great flood and runs over rocks from the basement of time. On some of those rocks are timeless raindrops. Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs. I am haunted by waters._


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Petronius' paradox:

_"Moderation in all things, including moderation"_
- Oscar Wilde (?)

(unsourced quotation sometimes attributed to Petronius).


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

LOVE: staying up all night with a sick child, or healthy adult.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

.....she's two shrimp short of a fisherman's platter.....


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

IF.........as in.....


"....if my aunt had balls, she'd be my uncle..."


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

farmlegend said:


> IF.........as in.....
> 
> 
> "....if my aunt had balls, she'd be my uncle..."


Not necessarily nowadays!..


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

The two easiest things in the world are raising the neighbor's kids and running the other guy's business.

It's difficult to have enough tree stands and impossible to have too many.

My health is better during deer season.

If you're gonna take a short cut you'd better allow some extra time.

The bitterness if low quality lasts longer than the sweetness of low price.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't let the door hit ya,where the good Lord split ya

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

If it's not a quote, it should..


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Not sure if this one has already been quoted.

"That dog, I say that dog is lower than a snake full of buckshot."

- Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

If stillhunting is the height of a hunter's skill, stand hunting is the height of his wisdom. - John Wooters

Since deer are particularly keen at picking up movement, and hunters see nothing but, it follows that stand hunting is the most effective means. -John Wooters


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

_“A peculiar virtue in wildlife ethics is that the hunter ordinarily has no gallery to applaud or disapprove of his conduct. Whatever his acts, they are dictated by his own conscience, rather than by a mob of onlookers. It is difficult to exaggerate the importance of this fact.” _*-Aldo Leopold*


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

" I am indeed a mans man, I like the feel of leather, and the smell of boots, wait that's backwards"


----------



## M.I.B. (Sep 2, 2003)

Boy, when I was a kid, things sure were different. Now that I'm older, they're pretty much the same. From my BIL, Keith.


----------



## Osceola (Jul 21, 2016)

Woodstock said:


> The greatest moral failing is to condemn something as a moral failing: no vice is worse than being judgmental.
> Julian Baggini


I take exception to this one. This attitude in a society leads to the authoritarian, politically correct crap we live with today...pure evil in my "judgement".


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

View attachment 224543


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

There are a ton of pages of "Best Quotes", so excuse me if this one was already posted:

*"It has been determined that 'Vegetarian' is an old Native American term. When translated into English, it means "Lousy Hunter".*


----------



## hear fishie fishie (Feb 26, 2015)

topgun47 said:


> There are a ton of pages of "Best Quotes", so excuse me if this one was already posted:
> 
> *"It has been determined that 'Vegetarian' is an old Native American term. When translated into English, it means "Lousy Hunter".*


Poor fisherman too!


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

topgun47 said:


> Perhaps you're not old enough to know that all shows, or most anyway, were broadcast live in the 50's, and many right up until nearly the mid to late 60's. The vintage shows you may see on TV today were filmed in 16mm film (I think) as they were broadcast live. Many were not even filmed at all. Some may have been scripted, and later edited, that I can't confirm or deny. I do know one thing though, Groucho couldn't be trusted very much with the "scripting" thing. Many of his movies didn't even follow the scripts because of his pendant for ad-libbing
> 
> You can trust me on this Groucho quote, I watched it. If you don't believe me though, I won't lose any sleep over it..


If you say you saw it then I believe you. I heard about it a long time ago and honestly I'd like to see it.

Trust is a great subject, particularly right now, considering the scheissters on the ballots...

This is a good list:

1. "It takes 20 years to build a reputation and five minutes to ruin it." -Warren Buffett

2. "We need people in our lives with whom we can be as open as possible. To have real conversations with people may seem like such a simple, obvious suggestion, but it involves courage and risk." -Thomas Moore

3. "The glue that holds all relationships together--including the relationship between the leader and the led--is trust, and trust is based on integrity." -Brian Tracy

4. "Trust is like blood pressure. It's silent, vital to good health, and if abused it can be deadly." -Frank Sonnenberg, author of Follow Your Conscience

5. "Just trust yourself, then you will know how to live." -Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

6. "Better to trust the man who is frequently in error than the one who is never in doubt." -Eric Sevareid

7. "It takes two to do the trust tango--the one who risks (the trustor) and the one who is trustworthy (the trustee); each must play their role. -Charles H. Green, The Trusted Advisor

8. "The leaders who work most effectively, it seems to me, never say 'I.' And that's not because they have trained themselves not to say 'I.' They don't think 'I.' They think 'we'; they think 'team.' They understand their job to be to make the team function. They accept responsibility and don't sidestep it, but 'we' gets the credit.... This is what creates trust, what enables you to get the task done." -Peter Drucker, author of Managing for the Future

9. "Trust is built when someone is vulnerable and not taken advantage of." -Bob Vanourek, author of Triple Crown Leadership

10. "The best way to find out if you can trust somebody is to trust them." -Ernest Hemingway

11. "If you don't have trust inside your company, then you can't transfer it to your customers." -Roger Staubach

12. "The people when rightly and fully trusted will return the trust." -Abraham Lincoln

13. "Trust is the lubrication that makes it possible for organizations to work." -Warren Bennis

14. "Trust, but verify." -Ronald Reagan

15."Trust each other again and again. When the trust level gets high enough, people transcend apparent limits, discovering new and awesome abilities of which they were previously unaware." -David Armistead

16."People follow leaders by choice. Without trust, at best you get compliance." -Jesse Lyn Stoner, author of Full Steam Ahead

17. "When people honor each other, there is a trust established that leads to synergy, interdependence, and deep respect. Both parties make decisions and choices based on what is right, what is best, what is valued most highly." -Blaine Lee

18. "When a gifted team dedicates itself to unselfish trust and combines instinct with boldness and effort, it is ready to climb." -Patanjali

19. "He who does not trust enough will not be trusted." -Lao Tzu

20. "Leadership requires five ingredients--brains, energy, determination, trust, and ethics. The key challenges today are in terms of the last two--trust and ethics." -Fred Hilmer

21. "You must trust and believe in people, or life becomes impossible." -Anton Chekhov

22. "Wise men put their trust in ideas and not in circumstances." -Ralph Waldo Emerson

23. "Few things help an individual more than to place responsibility upon him, and to let him know that you trust him." -Booker T. Washington

24. "It is mutual trust, even more than mutual interest, that holds human associations together." -H. L. Mencken

25. "When the trust account is high, communication is easy, instant, and effective." --Stephen R. Covey

26. "To be trusted is a greater compliment than to be loved." -George MacDonald

27. "When mistrust comes in, loves goes out." -Irish proverb

28."Trust is built with consistency." -Lincoln Chafee

29. "Learning to trust is one of life's most difficult tasks." -Isaac Watts

30. "Whoever is careless with the truth in small matters cannot be trusted with important matters." -Albert Einstein

http://www.inc.com/lolly-daskal/tru...about-trust-could-make-a-huge-difference.html

And...

I don't trust words, I trust actions.

How can I trust you when you run away every time I untie you?

Love many, trust few, always paddle your own canoe.

I only trust people who like big butts. They cannot lie.

While signing a check at the bank, I noticed the pen was on a chain. I thought, 'They don't trust us with their pens. Why should we trust them with our money.'

People ask me, "Why is it so hard to trust people?" I ask, "Why is it so hard to keep a promise?"

Trust gets you killed, love gets you hurt, and being real gets you hated.

Did you know that narcissist spelled backwards is ass hole? Hey, if they can make schitt up so can we.


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

A song lyric, not a "quote" as such..

From the late, great Waylon Jennings:

"I've always been crazy, but it's kept me from going insane".


----------



## beetlebomb (Feb 5, 2014)

"Always do sober what you said you'd do drunk. That'll teach you to keep your mouth shut. " 
Ernest Hemingway


----------

